# using new genie control rc71 to control volume on Onkyo receiver



## ruffles1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm can't figure out how to program control to turn volume up and down on my Onkyo receicer


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My Denon, a 1613, gets its commands through the TV (A two year old Sammy). If your Onkyo is somewhat new, I'd try messing with its menus.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are using the rc71 with a Genie, try programming it again. This time when it asks if it works, even if it does, tell it no. It will then go to the next code.

Sometimes there are several codes to work part of an item and just one or 2 that will work what you want.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure this will work for you, but if it doesn't, you can purchase one of the old-style remotes (or use one you already have) to control the recevier in IR mode.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Just had my 44 installed today. The remote controls the volume on my Onkyo, but will not turn it on or off. My receiver is a TXSR608, and it supposedly has only one code. Not a big problem, since I can use my Harmony to turn it on and off, etc.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JimAtTheRez said:


> Just had my 44 installed today. The remote controls the volume on my Onkyo, but will not turn it on or off. My receiver is a TXSR608, and it supposedly has only one code. Not a big problem, since I can use my Harmony to turn it on and off, etc.


and it never will. Since the RC71 does not have the "mode" switch like it predecessor


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> and it never will. Since the RC71 does not have the "mode" switch like it predecessor


Does it need a mode switch? On two RC65 remotes I have programmed to control DVR, TV and stereo, when I hit the On (or Off) with the mode in the DirecTV position, and it turns on all three devices (or off). If I want to only control one of the devices, then yes, I switch to the appropriate device and use the PWR button (which the RC71 doesn't seem to have).


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

trh said:


> Does it need a mode switch? On two RC65 remotes I have programmed to control DVR, TV and stereo, when I hit the On (or Off) with the mode in the DirecTV position, and it turns on all three devices (or off). If I want to only control one of the devices, then yes, I switch to the appropriate device and use the PWR button (which the RC71 doesn't seem to have).


The rc65 remote doesn't control the stereo on its own via the TV ON & OFF keys, whats happening CEC via the HDMI from the tv.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Edmund said:


> The rc65 remote doesn't control the stereo on its own via the TV ON & OFF keys, whats happening CEC via the HDMI from the tv.


I don't have HDMI connected to my stereo.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It may be that it doesn't need to be connected, at least not Genie video out to AVR to TV. My RC71 will turn off my Denon, Sammy TV and HR44, and has no HDMI between the AVR and the Genie. It does have audio from the TV back to the AVR.

You might try changing some settings on your AVR to allow CEC.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

doesn't CEC is part of HDMI?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, when I set up my rc71 with my hr44, when programming the av receiver, it had me test it by hitting th power buttons and it did turn the receiver on and off. However, that is the only time it ever did that.. ;(


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Well, when I set up my rc71 with my hr44, when programming the av receiver, it had me test it by hitting th power buttons and it did turn the receiver on and off. However, that is the only time it ever did that.. ;(


I guess you can do the same procedure every time you want to turn it off... lol


----------

